# Stereophonics



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok I'm welsh but to be honest never been a real fan of these guys.yes there are a few likeable tracks but that's about it. More of a muse fan me.having said that last week I was just about to get out of works van when this track stopped me in my tracks.it was being played on radio 2 you younger guys will get there some time:lol:....The track was graffiti on the train, what an amazing track and later I checked it out thinking it was a new release but it's been out for years....well done the phonics on what I think is a stunning track:thumb:


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

"Pick a part that's new" is my favorite track :thumb: , but "graffiti on the train" is also an amazing track


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Cheers scotie:thumb:


----------

